# Hi - newbie



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi, i'm new to this site - so first of all, a big hello to every1!  

my hubby & I got married in August & are now thinking of starting a family...hubby had non-Hodgkins Lymphoma before I met him, and was told his fertility would probably be affected due to radiotherapy/chemo. i have been off the Pill for almost 2 years now, we were of the notion that 'if it happened, it happened'! anyway, 2 weeks ago, hubby went for a Fertility Test - and surprise, surprise, he is now MORE fertile than he was before his cancer treatment...as you can imagine, he is so happy!!! and so proud of himself, now that he has 'Super Spunk' - what a lovely term, eh  

now, i have always suffered from irregular periods - the only time I was 'regular' was when I was on the Pill. as I said, have been off it for almost 2 years and have maybe had 6 or 7 periods in all that time...the last 2 have been 'normal' though (August's one started on my honeymoon of all times & places!!!!)   there was 35 days between Day1 of August & Day1 of September. When I was first at the Doc's yesterday, she suggested that maybe my periods are starting to regulate themselves after me being on the Pill for so long (10 years), but as I was coming up to Day 21, they would test my Progesterone levels to see if I am ovulating - if not, we will be referred to our local Infertility Unit.

I have since had Day 29 & Day 36 blood tests done, both of which show no sign of ovulation.  I am booked in for final blood on Monday (Day 43) & also have to see my doctor after I get my results on Wednesday, where I presume we will discuss our next options.

Has anyone been in this situation?  If so, where did you go from here?

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi MrsCoops

Just wanted to welcome you to FF, this is truely an amazing site, with lots of support and very friendly people.

Julie x


----------

